# Which to buy?



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

My local CC has these on sale. Any of these I should stay away from or run out of the door with?

LT47X788 $1,274.96	47	JVC
52MF437S	$1,189.00	52	Magnavox
LT46144 $1,444.15	46	Mitsubushi
LT52144 $1,614.99	52	Mitsubushi
TH50P277U	$1,274.97	50	Panasonic
FPT5084 $1,189.96	50	Samsung
LN52A550	$1,529.15	52	Samsung
HLT5676S $1,019.99	56	Samsung
LNT5625F $1,274.15	56	Samsung
HL56A656	$1,499.99	56	Samsung
LC52D82U	$1,699.96	52	Sharp
KDL40XBR4	$1,368.00	40	Sony
KDL46W3000	$1,189.15	46	Sony
KDS60A3000	$1,461.96	60	Sony
52RV530 $1,444.99	52	Toshiba
GV42LFHDTV10A	$765.00 42	Vizio


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Panasonic, SONY, Samsung
1080p

Check prices on Google Shopping.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Many of those model numbers look like last years. I would double check the web bofore commiting to any of them as some of the deals do not look that good.


I just bought a Panny plasma at Amazon this weekend and they have many of them 35% plus off right now.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Tigerdirect had some good deals last week as well.


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> My local CC has these on sale. Any of these I should stay away from or run out of the door with?
> 
> LT47X788 $1,274.96	47	JVC
> 52MF437S	$1,189.00	52	Magnavox
> ...


A testament of how Circuit City is dying. Warehouse store 15% off clearance does not beat internet stores.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wait until Black Friday.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Wait until Black Friday.


Well, I would say wait until Black Friday if you just want any old TV that they are selling. If you want a specific model and brand, you may as well buy now.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Wait until Black Friday.


Or after. If sales are slow like they are predicting we will see even lower prices.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

I would say that the Panasonic TH-50PZ77U is by far the best display overall out of those sets. It has a much much faster response time than all the LCDs which is very important for sports or anything scene with fast motion. The other thing is that it has much better REAL CONTRAST RATIO than most of those other screens. All those numbers the manufacturers put out are fake because each manufacturer uses different methods. If you're one of the few people who is sensitive to Green Phosphor Delay, then you'd be better off with a Samsung LCD.



WholeHomeDVR said:


> My local CC has these on sale. Any of these I should stay away from or run out of the door with?
> 
> LT47X788 $1,274.96	47	JVC
> 52MF437S	$1,189.00	52	Magnavox
> ...


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> A testament of how Circuit City is dying. Warehouse store 15% off clearance does not beat internet stores.


Almost ALL internet stores *VOID YOUR MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY* as they're NOT authorzed retailers. I don't trust places like tigerdirect because if the manufacturer's don't authorize them, then why should I. Besides Tigerdirect has ripped me off on a mail in rebate before so I don't trust any online retailer that is not authorized by the manufacture.
Here are online dealers that are authorized for Sony Televisions For Example.
That's probably less than 1% of online places that sell Sony Televisions.

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...ogId=10551&langId=-1&cmsId=authorized_dealers


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Disclaimer: Jack White works for a brick and mortar store.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Disclaimer: Jack White works for a brick and mortar store.


But he's still correct, isn't he?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, Amazon is an authorized retailer for most major brands out there from what I know. Also, Crutchfield.

I would not buy from random camera shops on the net, that is for sure.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, Amazon and Crutchfield are both on the authorized Sony list.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The full SONY list here


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's a big difference between a 40" display and a 60" display (both of which are in your list). 

First, determine the size of display you want. Then, go from there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

paulman182 said:


> But he's still correct, isn't he?


Yep. But to leave out what I posted is to not fully inform the possible buyer.

I have bought at TigerDirect in the past with no problems. In fact this computer that I am banging away on right now came from there. I probably won't deal there much in the future since they are in Florida and charge Florida sales tax, but if I lived somewhere else I would have no problem in dealing with them again.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Tiger Direct warranty statement on Sony: 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...asp?EdpNo=3809190&csid=ITD&body=WARRANTY#tabs


> Sony KDL-32M4000 32" Class BRAVIA® M Series LCD HDTV - 16:9, 720p, 1080i, 1366x768, HDMI, ATSC, QAM, NTSC, Piano Black - FREE SHIPPING
> 
> Limited warranty 12 months for parts and 12 months for labor.
> Support URL: http://www.sony.com
> Support Phone Number: 888-772-7669


Since they refer people to Sony for warranty work, I would assume that Sony will honor it. I just picked a random Sony by the way.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

LN52A550

Awesome TV. The Samsung A550 series is amazing. I love my 46" that I got and it plays everything and looks wonderful.

I compared to Sonys, Sharps, Toshibas, Panasonics, Plasmas, and still love the picture on the A550 the most. It is decently priced too.

Note that most of the higher end Sonys are made by Samsung.


----------

